# Problems with Yard Machines deck.



## mbeer5 (Apr 21, 2013)

I recently acquired a 20HP V-twin Yard Machines tractor minus the 46" deck.
Tractor runs ok so I went to the local salvage yard for a deck. Only could find a 38 inch from another Yard Machines.

Problem is when I mounted the deck I found that the pulleys don't line up proberly when the deck is all the way up, and their is contact between the engine pulley and the deck. (See pic below) I also noticed that the blades won't go closer than about 2 inches from the ground with the deck all the way down but I don't see any adjustment for that.

Can someone shed some light on this situation? Did I get the wrong deck?
I figured coming off another Yard Machines it would work.










More pics below showing the mount points, etc.

I see I have adjustment here but not here.










Rear mount points.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I is hard to say if it is the wrong deck not knowing part numbers. From your pictures it looks like it is mounted correctly and with some doing it will work. There is the problem of the pulley hitting the deck - that is no good. You could perhaps adjust the lift arm to let the deck go lower and not raise as high. Or you could get another pulley that does not hang so low or maybe turn that pulley over. it looks like it would work then. Or you could fabricate longer hangers for the deck. Aren't old lawn tractors fun? 

BTW that PTO pulley is very rusty and will wear out your belts, better clean it up!


----------



## GTML (Dec 6, 2011)

Its hard to tell what model you have, as the drive pulley is "live" i guess its an early model, or a basic model, also I cannot see the deck tension spring, that goes bettween the lower rear deck mounting brackets and a clip that connects to the rear axle, the spring should be about 12-14 in long and 20-25 mm in diameter or 3/4 - 1 in. the deck engages as the height lever is lowered and there is an adjustment shaft under the rear chassis. Also get the right belt ( that may be a compromise as it is not standard) but the belt must come loose when the deck is at its full height earlier systems or the later machines had a cable operated deck tension system, either way with the correct belt and a tension spring the deck should not foul the pulley. And as advised clean up the pulleys, check that the deck bearings are good, there were spacers available to pack the blades down on the two hole mounting systems.


----------



## mbeer5 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you for your responses. 

The model # on the tractor is 13BI675H062. Originally 46" cut with 20HP
I don't know the model of the deck or what model it came off of. It's a salvage yard 38" deck.
I didn't realize there is supposed to be a spring on the rear of the deck. 
I have seen many setups but this is my first Yard Machines.
I'll give that a try this weekend after I clean up the pulley and let you know how it goes.
I may have to fab another hanger for it too. Looks like it raises up too high.


----------

